# Worm identification, maybe fungus gnat?????



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

I found these in my viv, in the past I had a horrible fungus gnat infestation, gutted my tank and started it over. Hopefully won’t have to repeat that again. I could use some help identifying these.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Kiiiiinda looks like a fungus gnat larvae. BUT, that is not the end of the world... few things you can do to effectively control these. There unfortunately isn't a way to stop them from coming in...

Make sure your vivs are FF-proof to keep them inside
Gnats are normal, especially for newer vivs. They tend to go away over time as they mature / grow in
You can add / over-culture springtails in your viv that should outcompete the gnats

In terms of control, there are a few things you can do before tearing everything down (I personally wouldn't for fungus gnats)
Yellow sticky traps
You can put them higher up in the viv (where they don't get sprayed)
I've also found that darts actually don't get stuck to these, *but* you will need to observe to make sure nothing happens (or ideally put them into a little "cage" so your inhabitants cant get to them but the gnats can

Beneficial nematodes
These are certain kinds of microscopic organisms (i.e. worms) that eat the fungus gnat larvae and leave everything else unharmed
I've had decent success with "Scanmask" on one of my "experimental" vivs... and no negative effects (or parasites on the darts)

Mosquito bits
Little corn-like things that you can scatter around the viv
These contain a fungus that will kill the larvae; also treated one of my "experimental" vivs with no issues


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

They look like fungus gnat larvae to me. I'm just about to treat my tank with Gnatrol, which contains a bacteria that kills the larvae. I did some research and it appears it might actually be beneficial for my cherry shrimp, but I don't know if it's safe for frogs. Also, can I use your pics in my pest identification DB?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Harpspiel said:


> but I don't know if it's safe for frogs.


Science says it is not:









Positive experience using Gnatrol


Greetings all I just wanted to mention my positive experience using Gnatrol (a biological control [Bacillus thuringiensis] for fungus gnats). I initially set my terrarium up about 4 months ago. Over the course of the following few weeks I added plants and seeded with dwarf white isopods and...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Science says it is not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mosquito Bits apparently also uses _Bacillus thuringiensis_, and one of those articles states it can linger in soil for years after application, so maybe neither of those products is a good idea for a frog tank. Looks like it might also be harmful to springtail populations - but since I don't have any intention of ever keeping frogs, and springtails are replaceable and much less costly than most of my plants, I'm not too worried.

To be clear, I personally have not seen any negative effects of fungus gnats on my plants, and I have _a_ _lot_ of money sunk into plants at this point and really care (probably more than most frog people, but less than some people on this forum I'm sure). I just have multiple enclosures and they're getting out into the house and annoying me, and I want to be able to advertise a fungus-gnat-free environment when selling. Amusingly, my girlfriend has been completely unaware of any gnats in the house - her vision isn't great without glasses and maybe they stay in the periphery just enough to never be noticeable. I check with her pretty regularly to make sure my terrarium/vivarium habit, which is also proliferating all over the house, isn't becoming a nuisance.


----------



## Anda (Jan 18, 2020)

Here is a more recent paper suggesting it is not harmful using concentrations suitable for pest control: 
Article


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Anda said:


> Here is a more recent paper suggesting it is not harmful using concentrations suitable for pest control:
> Article


That paper (well, the abstract; I did not read the whole thing) is about _Bacillus thuringiensis kurstaki. _Mosquito and fungus gnat control is done with _Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis. _Conclusions about one are not necessarily applicable to the other; their target organisms are quite different.


----------



## Anda (Jan 18, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> That paper (well, the abstract; I did not read the whole thing) is about _Bacillus thuringiensis kurstaki. _Mosquito and fungus gnat control is done with _Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis. _Conclusions about one are not necessarily applicable to the other; their target organisms are quite different.


Sure but that argument works both ways. It is the same species of bacteria at least, not different species of frogs as in the earlier paper. 
It is probably wise to be careful either way.


----------



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

Harpspiel said:


> They look like fungus gnat larvae to me. I'm just about to treat my tank with Gnatrol, which contains a bacteria that kills the larvae. I did some research and it appears it might actually be beneficial for my cherry shrimp, but I don't know if it's safe for frogs. Also, can I use your pics in my pest identification DB?


Sure!


----------

